# Need help registering Native on Appearance



## daisychick (Oct 17, 2011)

I need help or advice on how to get this goal accomplished please.  My 2 Nubian girls qualify to be registered with the ADGA as Native on Appearance.  I just don't know any members that can sign the statement I need.    So any ideas???  Any members out there that know how this works??? 


Here is a quote from the ADGA.

*"If you don't know the sire & dam of a dairy goat, can you still register it? 	

Yes you can.  ONLY Does can be registered.  There are two ways to register an animal without knowing the parents. 

1. A doe of unknown pedigree may be recorded as a Native on Appearance (NOA) if the application is accompanied by a statement signed by an ADGA member, who is not a member of the applicant's family, that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type."*


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 18, 2011)

Check to see if there are registry members close to you and contact them about inspecting your does and doing a statement for you if they meet requirements. It's not that hard  Good luck.


----------

